# Salutations!



## Ryozo (May 21, 2007)

Greetings and salutations.

My Name is Ryozo and I'm new to the macosx forums.  I'm glad I finally found a community forum for mac users.  All the others I've been to were generic tech forums that focussed on helping people with the tremendous amout of problems they had with their Windows PC's.  At any rate, I'm looking forward to socializing and putting forth my opinions in random threads.  So until that happens, I hereby welcome myself to the Mac OS X forums.


----------



## Qion (May 21, 2007)

Welcome, Ryozo. 

It's nice to have somebody Japanese on the forum!


----------



## Ryozo (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome!

However, I'm not really Japanese.  I greatly enjoy the culture and study the language.  I'm impressed that you could infer that I was Japanese by simply knowing my name, though.  Do you study the language as well?


----------



## Qion (May 21, 2007)

Actually, I'm a bit of a culture fanatic. I specialize in nothing and know a little bit about everything, which I guess is not the best way to do it, but it's something. 

I am bilingual, however: Spanish and English. I wish I knew more Japanese, but sadly, "watashi" is about as far as I get.


----------



## Ryozo (May 21, 2007)

I know what you mean when you say you "specialize in nothing and know a little bit about everything."  I agree it's not the best method, but it makes you seem well informed about lots of things and makes you seem slightly more intelligent right off the bat.  I guess a down side is that when you tell people about it you sound sort of pretentious; but I don't care!  

As for your extensive knowledge of the Japanese language, I applaud you *does it*.  Really though, my Spanish is about as good as your Japanese... so don't worry about it.


----------



## Qion (May 21, 2007)

Thanks; I do hope I haven't come across as pretentious. I have no ego! 

Hay dios mio! You live in Fort Wayne!!! Salutations indeed, neighbor!


----------



## Ryozo (May 21, 2007)

Omoshiro!  I take it you're from Fort wayne as well, or at least somewhere close by.  Where exactly do you reside in the largest industrialized cornfield on Earth?


----------



## Qion (May 21, 2007)

Just look at the contact page of my website; I'd rather not post an address here. Your AIM name is not functioning.


----------



## Ryozo (May 21, 2007)

Omegosh!  You're the owner of Bier  Graphics!  That totally went over my head.  I mean..you're working for Frank Souder right now aren't you?  My father worked with him as an architect for a long time so like...I know,

Okay..my excitement passed.  Anywy, you have really nice art.  I might consider asking for your help on designing my website.

It's working.  Just type in the name correctly.


----------



## Qion (May 21, 2007)

Haha, yes, I am the graphic artist of Bier Graphics. And yes, Frank Souder LLC is one of my clients; he's really an incredible architect. You say that your father worked with him? Wow. It's really a small world. 

If you'd like to discuss your website, I'd be happy to chat via Skype with you sometime. You are almost surely within five miles of my office.


----------



## symphonix (May 21, 2007)

Qion said:


> I have no ego!



Wait a second ... who said that?  

Welcome to our forums, Qion.


----------



## Qion (May 22, 2007)

symphonix said:


> Wait a second ... who said that?
> 
> Welcome to our forums, Qion.



Say what? I have 1,600 posts, sir!


----------



## Ryozo (May 22, 2007)

Yo, symphonix... I'm the new guy, not Qion...

I feel all neglected and left out now X__X

OK, not really.  And I do feel that you welcome me to the forums because you though Qion was new and welcomed him and would have welcomed me if you thought I was neeew which I am so you should have welcomed me anyway but I'll let it go because I'm humble and know that PEOPLE MAKE MISTAKES OK!?!?!?!?!?!?!  ;



...I'm bored.


----------



## nixgeek (May 22, 2007)

Hi Ryozo. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## symphonix (May 23, 2007)

My bad. I was "multitasking" which is a sure-fire way to eventually end up booking your manager into the vet for a flea-bath. I should know better.


----------



## bbloke (May 23, 2007)

symphonix said:


> My bad. I was "multitasking" which is a sure-fire way to eventually end up booking your manager into the vet for a flea-bath. I should know better.


Ah yes, multitasking!  It's a recipe for disaster for those who have a Y chromosome.   I have learned not to pretend that I can do it!   

Welcome to the forums, Ryozo!


----------



## fryke (May 23, 2007)

What... You can't drink a call and make a beer without holding the things to the correct hole in your body? Welcome, ryozo, btw.


----------



## bbloke (May 23, 2007)

fryke said:


> What... You can't drink a call and make a beer without holding the things to the correct hole in your body?


lol

"Drink a call" and "make a beer?"  Were you trying to multitask when you wrote that?


----------



## Ryozo (May 23, 2007)

I tried to multitask once and ended up in the hospital  =/.  I't too embarrassing to elaborate on any further though.

Thanks for the welcome guys! *tries to play Moonlight Sonata and solve a 64 bit algorithm while reciting the Japanese phonetic system and reading Julius Caesar*


----------

